# I am Making a WordPress portfolio theme, looking for feedback.



## gregdbowen (May 3, 2014)

The idea is to use a frosted glass effect as a frame and I am considering simple animations on text. The theme will be highly customizable with support to add logos, and choose from various tile styles for the gallery pages.
Here is the project page on Behance: Behance
Here is a link to my blog post about the project: blog post
Feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------

